# Schrift wird beim pdf export nicht übernommen



## Ivar (3. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, ich arbeite mit corel 16 und beim pdf-export wird mir die Schrift als arial in der pdf wiedergegeben.
In den Exporteinstellungen habe ich bereits Text in Kurven umwandeln angekreuzt, leider ohne Erfolg.
Hat jemand eine Tipp für mich?

Viel Grüsse Ivar


----------

